
Show HN: How to Built a Smart Coffee Machine - mila_lk
https://blog.rapidapi.com/how-i-built-a-smart-coffee-machine/
======
umtksa
I cannot believe that its acceptable to cover main content with that useless
social media buttons. this content is basically unreadable
[https://postimg.cc/hX5TmSbD](https://postimg.cc/hX5TmSbD)

------
couss
lol what ?

